# Would your DH/you feel "drained"?



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I know there are threads on frequency of sex. And it's obvious plenty couples are still doing it everyday and having a ball. And I know medically (medical professional here) that having sex is not harmful. It is funny how the old novels depict men having too much sex and ending up with consumption, blaming TB bacteria on sex....

But, just wondering, has any guy felt "drained" (for lack of better term) after doing it everyday for a while? My H is in late 40's. He seems to have no problem and this is the 4th day. It's just we never did this for so many days in the past several years. I want to keep it up for as long as he can handle it .


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband and I do it almost every night and we dont' feel drained. lol This has been going on for 4.5 years now


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

When we used to do it at least once a day, I did feel worn out, but that was because I was also averaging 4 hours of sleep a night for weeks at a time due to my work schedule. 

When we were only holidays and doing it daily it just felt like a natural part of going to bed or waking up.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

The only thing that gets drained is the amount I ejaculate. We have gone to it sometimes and nothing comes out any more. 

So I guess I was "drained" but still wanted more.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wantsmore said:


> The only thing that gets drained is the amount I ejaculate. We have gone to it sometimes and nothing comes out any more.
> 
> So I guess I was "drained" but still wanted more.


i guess that's ok as long as you don't feel "squeezed dry"(again, for lack of better term...). I don't know how much since we have been doing the normal way so I cannot see the quantity...


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I guess you might if the frequency suddenly went up. If you went from once a month to once a day from cold I suppose you might. Same as any "exercise", you have to build gradually.


----------

